# 'Butt drag' wrestler faces sex assault charge



## Curt James (Dec 10, 2010)

*'Butt drag' wrestler faces sex assault charge*

FRESNO, Calif. (KABC) --  A Fresno high school student is headed to court this week accused of  committing a sex crime against a teammate on a wrestling mat.    

 At issue is a controversial wrestling move called the butt drag, which some say amounts to sexual assault. 
          Preston Hill, 17, has been charged with sexual battery after he  performed the move on another student during wrestling practice. Hill  is also facing expulsion from Buchanan High School, which is just  outside of Fresno. 

      The move calls for one wrestler to grab the other between the buttocks to turn him. 

 For Ross Rice, the father of the alleged victim, the move went a little too far. 

 "This kid basically targeted my son, pinned him to the ground and assaulted him," he said. 
  Rice said his 15-year-old son was painfully penetrated for at least 30  seconds by his teammate's fingers during a wrestling drill last year. 
 Hill claims he was taught the butt drag by his coaches. 

  "They're sweating and grappling with one another," said Charles Magill,  Hill's attorney. "There is a certain amount of give and take that's  involved when you're in that type of an intimate sport. We defended by  saying that the conduct that he's alleged to have done is overblown and  completely out of context with what happened." 

 Encino's Crespi  Carmelite High School wrestling coach Mike Odman says the butt drag is a  legal move, but he would never teach his students to penetrate an  opponent with their fingers. 

 "There's nothing in wrestling tactics that would say when in doubt, insert," Odman said. "That never comes into play." 

*The alleged victim told police the older boy made a threatening gesture to him before they wrestled, a claim Hill denies.  

 Legal analyst Dana Cole says a jury will now have the tough job of determining whether this incident was premeditated. *

*"The judge is going to have to instruct the jury just what a sexual  battery is and whether there was sexual intent in connection with this  case," Cole said. 
*
      The boy says results from a doctor's examination prove he was slightly injured after the incident. 

      The trial starts Thursday in Fresno County. The accused student is also fighting his expulsion. 

From *FoxNews.com - Sports
*
*Update: *

*DA offers deal to high school wrestler in 'butt drag' sexual assault case*

FRESNO  -- Prosecutors have offered a deal to a California teen wrestler  charged with sexual battery for ramming his fingers into the rectum of  his high school opponent during a practice match. 

The 17-year-old Clovis youth, who has been expelled by the school, faces trial in Fresno on Thursday. 

Clovis  police say the July penetration incident led to the charge, but defense  lawyer Stephen Quade says the teenager used a legitimate wrestling move  called the "butt drag." 

The Fresno Bee says prosecutors met with  Quade on Tuesday to offer a deal: The case would be dismissed if the  teenager stayed out of trouble for several months. It would not require  the youth to admit guilt. 

But Quade says his client will likely reject the offer because he didn't do anything wrong. 

From *DA offers deal to high school wrestler in 'butt drag' sexual assault case - San Jose Mercury News*

See also *http://www.fresnobee.com*

###

I can't believe I can't find video of this story.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 10, 2010)

That's cheating...


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 10, 2010)

so a 17 year old boy is arguing he did "nothing wrong" when he stuck his finger in a 15 year old boys anus for 30 seconds?
i can't believe he would choose to go back to the same school after that. any guy who chose to stick his finger/s up another guys butt willingly would get made fun of by me for sure back when i was in high school. i would have never stopped making fun of that kid.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Dec 10, 2010)

And another pervert is born
poor kid.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 10, 2010)

Curt James said:


> FRESNO, Calif. (KABC) -- (snip)
> Rice said his 15-year-old son was *painfully penetrated for at least 30  seconds by his teammate's fingers during a wrestling drill last year.
> *
> 
> ...



Thirty seconds? 

I'm going to guess that I'd have been screaming bloody murder after about .000001 fraction of a second.

Was the kid too embarrassed to yell for help at, say, *two seconds?*

Or did he confide in his father _after the fact_ and the father went to the TV news?


----------



## MDR (Dec 10, 2010)

Damn.  I wrestled four years in H.S.  Never heard of anything like this.  You'd think the kid would've been screaming bloody murder.


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 10, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Thirty seconds?
> 
> I'm going to guess that I'd have been screaming bloody murder after about .000001 fraction of a second.
> 
> ...



either way. no fingers in the anus


----------



## yeksetm (Dec 11, 2010)

Many years ago an Australian Rugby League player did something similar.  The good thing is he's not actually Australian, he's a coconut!




YouTube - funny rugby league player puts finger up ass


----------



## klc9100 (Dec 11, 2010)

how could that possibly be a legal wrestling move?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 11, 2010)

yeksetm said:


> Many years ago an Australian Rugby League player did something similar.  The good thing is he's not actually *Australian, he's a coconut*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's a native?


----------



## yeksetm (Dec 11, 2010)

Not one of our natives!! He's an Islander, probably Tongan!!! They're all the same to me, wouldn't actually say that to their faces unless I was friends with them.  Some of them are BIG, ANGRY, SCARY dudes!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 11, 2010)

Butt drag?









Oh my...


----------



## klc9100 (Dec 11, 2010)

heyyy, that looks like atleast 2 fingers. that is an illegal "butt drag"

you're supposed to only shove 1 finger up your opponents ass at a time. .


----------



## Phetamine (Dec 11, 2010)

It is legal but to do the "butt drag" aka "oil check" your supposed to basically grab the tail bone with a cupped hand when the opponent is down. This is common to turn your opponent or just ride for points. You supposed to keep fingers just above the anus not insert but the sensation is that your being violated. Now not to say there are those don't take it too far because alot will and I would be more then happy to see this move banned from collegiate and HS wrestling.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 13, 2010)

Wonder if the dude sniffed his fingers after.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 13, 2010)

I never inserted a finger into anybody's ass, but my football coach taught the linemen to grab cock and balls in the trenches. We also punched and kicked players in the balls, stuck fingers in opponent's eyes, and anything else we could get away with.


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 13, 2010)

KelJu said:


> I never inserted a finger into anybody's ass, but my football coach taught the linemen to grab cock and balls in the trenches. We also punched and kicked players in the balls, stuck fingers in opponent's eyes, and anything else we could get away with.



and this is ok with you? child molesting should not be a part of high school sports.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 13, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> and this is ok with you? child molesting should not be a part of high school sports.



Yes and No. If his fragile psyche can't handle a little bit of psychological warfare on a wrestling mat, maybe he should stay at home to write sad poetry and cry in a corner. 

I understand why the move should be illegal. It is not part of wrestling, and in my eyes is cheating. But they are going to kick this kid out of school, and charge him with sexual assault for what amounts to and unfair tactic, and a dirty trick. 

Give me a break. Leave that kid alone.


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 13, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Yes and No. If his fragile psyche can't handle a little bit of psychological warfare on a wrestling mat, maybe he should stay at home to write sad poetry and cry in a corner.
> 
> I understand why the move should be illegal. It is not part of wrestling, and in my eyes is cheating. But they are going to kick this kid out of school, and charge him with sexual assault for what amounts to and unfair tactic, and a dirty trick.
> 
> Give me a break. Leave that kid alone.



bullshit! sticking your finger in a kids ass for 30 seconds isn't an unfair tactic. or a little bit of psychological warfare. its fucked up. he knew better. he deserves to be kicked off the team at the least in my book


----------



## KelJu (Dec 13, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> bullshit! sticking your finger in a kids ass for 30 seconds isn't an unfair tactic. or a little bit of psychological warfare. its fucked up. he knew better. he deserves to be kicked off the team at the least in my book



He is getting more than that. They want to charge him with a federal crime. They already kicked him out of school. I think people are over reacting just a little.


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 13, 2010)

KelJu said:


> He is getting more than that. They want to charge him with a federal crime. They already kicked him out of school. I think people are over reacting just a little.



he is a minor, we all know he will get off easy. and i'm fine with that. if he has been kicked out of school then i don't think things should be pushed any further. then again it wasn't my ass or my son's who had fingers stuck in it. under those circumstances I might want blood from the kid.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh, and also: Highschool sports aren't for pussies. I have had my leg split open from the knee to my ankle by some fucker who filed down is cleats to make weapons out of them. I have had guys twisting my my leg in the pile, because they knew I had a past injury, and they were trying to put me out for the season. Some guy trying to ram his finger in my ass wouldn't have been the highest concern on the list. 

I'm not saying it's right. I'm just saying people need to stop acting like the kid was forced to perform falatio or some shit. It was just a dirty move and unsportsmanlike conduct.


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 13, 2010)

i've played high school sports as well. I've been cleated in baseball, had my helmet ripped off in football, been elbowed in the jaw in basketball. none of that is on par with something going up my anus.
 I don't know what really happened, but under the circumstances of fingers inside his asshole for 30 seconds is true, then talk of rape is not out of the question in my mind.


----------



## yeksetm (Dec 13, 2010)

When that kid gets older he'll be begging his wife/gf to put her finger in his ass while giving him a BJ.  1st time it happend to me I didn't bitch and moan (the gag was pretty tight).  Seriousley though all you have to look at was the intent of putting his finger in there.  Was the intent to digitally rape him? I think not!  Even expelling him from school seems a tad harsh.

1 time playing highschool Football (Aussie) I ran 50m and cheap shoted a guy.  After the fact I wasn't proud of my actions, my father let me know how spinless / dirty it was.  My school didn't kick me out they just banned me from playing for the rest of the year and made my umpire junior games every weekend insted.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 13, 2010)

Just for laughs: 

Rectum? Damn near pinned 'em


----------



## klc9100 (Dec 13, 2010)

i have no problem with fingers in asses, etc.  i actually really like it, butt there is no place for it in sports. . .


----------



## KelJu (Dec 13, 2010)

klc9100 said:


> i have no problem with fingers in asses, etc.  i actually really like it, butt there is no place for it in sports. . .



Was that an intentional play on words?


----------



## klc9100 (Dec 13, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Was that an intentional play on words?


 
yes, i'm clever like that


----------



## VolcomX311 (Dec 16, 2010)

If indeed it was for 30 seconds, then it was no longer a butt drag and more like a butt plug.  The move is used to leverage your own action, not for a finger warmer.

Dude got ass banged, plain & simple.


----------

